# Silent Hill - the movie



## hufschmid (Sep 30, 2009)

So probably this is old news...

But I never got to actually watch the movie. 

I was a big time fan of the video games which I found out to be the most scary ones ever made and yesterday the movie was on TV and I really thought they did a pretty brilliant job recreating the monsters, the story and the athmosphere...

Anybody else out there got to view the movie and what did you think about it?


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Sep 30, 2009)

I love that movie. Best game to movie adaption, and all around good movie.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree, because I'm an old video game veteran, playing since 1987 

And one of the best video games series ever created IMO was resident evil, 

But the movies = epic fail


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 30, 2009)

I think Hollywood should stay away from making movies of games but I liked this a lot when I first saw it and still do.

IMO it works because it stays very close to the games it's based on with it's visuals and it's story and doesn't deviate from them too much which is what almost every other movie of a game has failed to do so far.


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2009)

I enjoyed the Silent Hill film...at least, from what I remember of it I enjoy it


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 30, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I think Hollywood should stay away from making movies of games but I liked this a lot when I first saw it and still do.
> 
> IMO it works because it stays very close to the games it's based on with it's visuals and it's story and doesn't deviate from them too much which is what almost every other movie of a game has failed to do so far.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 30, 2009)

I also loved the Silent Hill movie. Good recreations of baddies, good actors, creepy vibe....just all good stuff. 

I read they are doing a sequel


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 30, 2009)

i LOVE the movie. Three guesses why?

But seriously, it's among my favorite films of all time, not because of the dialogue (just a touch lame, but hey ) but the visuals, music, and all around artistic direction is just fucking incredible.

I also love Christophe Gans other movies (Brotherhood of The Wolf etc...) amazing director


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 30, 2009)

I really liked the movie. The game is great of course, but the movie visually had all the things I love.


----------



## sami (Sep 30, 2009)

Dude I fucking loved the movie. And yes, I'm a HUGE fan of the games. My fav out of all of them is Part 2 (Anyone got a can opener so I can open a can of light bulbs?  )

The majority of people that I talked to about this movie said they didn't like it. On the same hand they haven't played any of the games. I did meet a few people that did like it and never played though.

I believe the bonus materials said they wanted to make a 2nd movie and I did see the title on imdb, but who knows if they actually will.


----------



## lobee (Sep 30, 2009)

sami said:


> The majority of people that I talked to about this movie said they didn't like it. On the same hand they haven't played any of the games. I did meet a few people that did like it and never played though.



It's been a while since seeing it, and from what I remember I liked the atmosphere, tone, visuals, acting, etc., but the story was kind of lacking IMO. I'm sure if I played the game(s) before seeing the movie my opinion would be different though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 30, 2009)

I liked it when the massive thing with the metal beak ripped that woman's skin off... that was about it.


----------



## Groff (Sep 30, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> I love that movie. Best game to movie adaption, and all around good movie.





I actually quite liked it. People complained they didn't follow any of the games stories, but that would have been stupid and redundant IMO. However, they created a pretty good movie using the Silent Hill universe, creating a unique story with the darkness, atmosphere, and overall style of the games. The story wasn't TOO deep, but the games stories weren't the best either, they were just a compliment to the creepy rest of the game. Although, in the movie... The ending was awesome and creepy.


----------



## sami (Sep 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I liked it when the massive thing with the metal beak ripped that woman's skin off... that was about it.



Pyramidhead! 

I've got him as my wallpaper on my laptop: http://api.ning.com/files/i3w9kaEKy...TszYhk/silent_hill_wallpaper_pyramid_head.jpg (1600x1200)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 30, 2009)

sami said:


> Pyramidhead!
> 
> I've got him as my wallpaper on my laptop: http://api.ning.com/files/i3w9kaEKy...TszYhk/silent_hill_wallpaper_pyramid_head.jpg (1600x1200)



that's weird man I was just looking at that picture


----------



## sami (Sep 30, 2009)

Us Dave's think alike


----------



## matty2fatty (Sep 30, 2009)

I loved the theme music....really memorable but still simple enough that anyone could sit at a piano and play it


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

sami said:


> Pyramidhead!
> 
> I've got him as my wallpaper on my laptop: http://api.ning.com/files/i3w9kaEKy...TszYhk/silent_hill_wallpaper_pyramid_head.jpg (1600x1200)





Talking about fail, some movies which are suposed to recreated mangas are also real failure...

Just like the movie of Ken Shiro....

There is one movie that they never made because I think it would be technically impossible or so difficult that it would blow up the budget...

Imagine a Saint Seya movie!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 1, 2009)

I really liked the idea of seeing what they could do with a live DBZ movie... but they've done that now... and i wish they hadn't


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 1, 2009)

I really liked that movie. I thought it was really cool.

And the chic cop in the movie is super hot!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

the games = 

the movies = 

i don´t see the point in adopting one artform into another artform like that. the same goes for games based on movies.

the silent hill games are awesome, and has a huuuge story that sucks you right in. i love it.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah but the movie was good this time


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 1, 2009)

what did people feel about Silent Hill: Homecoming? I thought it was absolutely rubbish


----------



## petereanima (Oct 1, 2009)

first of all - i think that SH 2 is simply the best video game EVER. i love it to death, i mean i reallyreally enjoyed part 1, but when the second part came out and i started to play it, it was nothing but amazing. i dont even know how much time i spent on this game to see all the different endings (including the ridiculous one...if you are good, you know what i mean  ). i still think that after SH2 i didnt enjoy other games as much as i would be able to, because SH2 set the standards too high for me.

when the movie first was announced i was super excited, and afraid at the same time. especcially when i saw the second trailer when pyramid head appeared - dont get me wrong, pyri IS one the most badass, cool as shit, mothertrucking characters ever made - but for a part of my understanding he just belongs to the world (and damnation) of James. so actually the movie is a mashup of prat 1 + 2. 

but overall - thats just fine, because you CAN NOT make an 1:1 adaption, you HAVE TO create something on its own, and Ganse did his job job good in my opinion. 

i would have loved to see _his_ original version of it, with shitloads of monotonous "running alone through the fog, just silence and some weird noisees here and there" which was actually cut out, according to an interview i've seen.

in short: i really really like the movie, and how they did pyri was awesome (altough he just doesnt REALLY belong there...but damn it, i just dont give a fuck  ). yes, they ass-to-mouth-ed the story, but its still a reall awesome movie.





Scar Symmetry said:


> what did people feel about Silent Hill: Homecoming? I thought it was absolutely rubbish



i still havent played it, altough i have it at home for almost a year now.  my girlfriend started playing it, i watched 10 minutes and thought "oh, thats disappointing" - and never touched the game.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> what did people feel about Silent Hill: Homecoming? I thought it was absolutely rubbish



I feel like the modern Silent Hill games have gone downhill because quite a few of Konami's (and quite a many other Japanese publishers) games are developed by outsourced American/European developers who don't have a clue, IMO the only games that have really worked with this type of development are the Metroid Prime series and Metal Gear Solid:Twin Snakes.


----------



## sami (Oct 1, 2009)

petereanima said:


> first of all - i think that SH 2 is simply the best video game EVER. i love it to death, i mean i reallyreally enjoyed part 1, but when the second part came out and i started to play it, it was nothing but amazing. i dont even know how much time i spent on this game to see all the different endings (including the ridiculous one...if you are good, you know what i mean  ). i still think that after SH2 i didnt enjoy other games as much as i would be able to, because SH2 set the standards too high for me.
> 
> when the movie first was announced i was super excited, and afraid at the same time. especcially when i saw the second trailer when pyramid head appeared - dont get me wrong, pyri IS one the most badass, cool as shit, mothertrucking characters ever made - but for a part of my understanding he just belongs to the world (and damnation) of James. so actually the movie is a mashup of prat 1 + 2.




+1111111111111111. Yep that's technically James, but really not that much of a mash from SH2.

I have SH2 on PS2, but I bought SH2 for Xbox because you get to play as Maria!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 1, 2009)

The film was pretty good, but it lacked that certain 'fucked-up-ness' that is so prevalent in the games. There was something missing I couldn't quite figure out. Maybe I need to watch it again.


----------



## sami (Oct 1, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


>



+++


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 1, 2009)

Silent Hill had a lot of things going wrong for it, not the least of which was Sean Bean's dreadful accent and horrible dialogue, and the horrible nonsense they made out of the plot, but...

It's probably the only game-to-film adaptation to genuinely reproduced the feel of the game. The atmosphere was absolutely spot-on authentic to the game experience, it was great. I really liked it.


----------



## sami (Oct 1, 2009)

^Yeah, especially the transition between "worlds"!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

This made me


----------



## toolsound (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree that the imagery was good, but the movie made me laugh whereas the game actually terrified me. 

I was in junior high when the first Silent Hill was released. I remember playing it in my room at 2 am. I was too scared to go to bed, so I just kept playing it and scaring the crap out of myself even more. Good times.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 1, 2009)

The concept is great.. But I've never been so scared in my entire life, this is
actually the very first movie that gave mee creeps the whole night.. I don't
really know what it is about the butcher, but i don't ever wanna se him again.


----------



## Fzau (Oct 1, 2009)

I've never seen that movie 
A huge fan of the games though! 
Thanks for posting Patrick! I'll check it out!


----------



## sami (Oct 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> This made me



And soon he'll be "Meating the pope"


/WAHWAHWAHHHHH


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Oct 1, 2009)

The problem with Homecoming is that instead of having team Silent do it like the others, they shipped it to another team to do it. I liked how they used the movies way of transitioning between worlds. Playing it was really hard for me because there for some reason or another wasn't an option to invert the up/down controls.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 2, 2009)

sami said:


> ^Yeah, especially the transition between "worlds"!



when all the rust is falling off and stuff...damn, iwas highly impressed in the cinema.

this thread make me think about the movie and the games almost the whole evening yesterday haha...there was much stuff i really really liked about the movie, but as someone mentioned - its really missing something - there is WAY more "fucked-up-ness" to the games than they brought on screen. i mean if you look at the game of SH2



Spoiler



when Pyri rapes the Lying Figures



imho one of the most disturbing/awesome/impressive scenes in a videogame EVER. i mean, when i first saw this, i was like "WHAT....THE.....FUCK?!?!?!?!?" - this is real strange stuff and that kind of weirdness really is missing in the movie.


oh, and by the way: Silent Hill 2 Movie is announced: Duo make a return to 'Silent Hill'


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> This made me


----------



## sami (Oct 3, 2009)

As for the latest games (Homecoming and Origins), they weren't made by the same team as the originals. I didn't finish Origins because it was....kinda dumb. I mean, the weapon system makes me go wtf.

Here, lemme pull out one of these TV that's been sitting in my inventory to bash lying figures with. Oh, now lemme pull out a filing cabinet. ???????

The original team needs to make the next SH game.

AND AWESOME that the 2nd movie IS being made


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 10, 2009)

I really enjoyed the movie. I went in with no preconceptions, and I was quite pleased. What especially impressed me was the level of adaptation and reference to the games. For instance, when Rose descends into the stairway, the camera motion, the area, it's all _extremely_ similar to the alleyway in the first game, right down to the nasty trash can you can bump into and the covered corpse thingy. Even relatively similar monsters attack her and she wakes up later, unharmed. 

The way Rose was led around was similar to the first (drawings, yuh?). Further, when they go from one building to the next-- a hotel, I believe-- they do so in a way nearly identical to a scene in _Silent Hill 2_. 

I haven't played _Silent Hill_ (1), but watched the play-through on youtube-- while eating spoonfuls of peanut butter. I have and absolutely _love_ _Silent Hill 2_. After finishing it, I had the revelation that games can be mature, literary pieces of art. (I wrote a 18-ish page paper on games as art later for college). 

What did displease me a bit on a few repeated views were what seemed to be the screenwriters trying to expand on it. The church fanatics, for instance, had a plastic, artificial quality to them-- I think-- and served to make the story less personal (not James Sunderland-style delusions) and more generic ("witch!"). 

Still, I think that this movie rules over other game adaptations, especially with its faithful adherence to the spirit of the series. 



sami said:


> Dude I fucking loved the movie. And yes, I'm a HUGE fan of the games. My fav out of all of them is Part 2 (Anyone got a can opener so I can open a can of light bulbs?  )



 Yes! Or when you're trying to open that box tied to the bed in the hospital that has about five locks on it and when you finally open it you get


Spoiler



three hairs



(not new, but didn't want to spoil it for anyone just playing it [which can happen!]).


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> I really enjoyed the movie. I went in with no preconceptions, and I was quite pleased. What especially impressed me was the level of adaptation and reference to the games. For instance, when Rose descends into the stairway, the camera motion, the area, it's all _extremely_ similar to the alleyway in the first game, right down to the nasty trash can you can bump into and the covered corpse thingy. Even relatively similar monsters attack her and she wakes up later, unharmed.



 also in the town with the fog, its very similar to the game, that's what immediately got my attention when the movie started and when she was in silent hill...


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 20, 2009)

Overall I thought the movie was alright for a game-based movie. It easily beats the Resident Evil movie series for sure. However, I thought the SH movie isn't "dark" enough, and it lacks _that_ atmosphere where the game offers ever so subtly or what not.



Scar Symmetry said:


> what did people feel about Silent Hill: Homecoming? I thought it was absolutely rubbish



Yes, *SH: H* was pretty disappointing... this is one of the very very few games that I beat and never re-played even once!  Ok, let's not bash the story or the lack of it, but its plays are just terrible! The game plays / controls feel like a rush job to me. In fact, the game would have been slightly more enjoyable if the controls are at least as smooth as Resident Evil 5!


By the way, I played and beat *SH:0* on the PS2. Sure, it is NO *SH2*, but I really enjoy it and I think it is a better, more scary game then *SH: H*.


----------



## sami (Oct 21, 2009)

*pulls out File Cabinet*

*puts away*

*pulls out old TV*

*puts away*



I've got magic pockets that shrink stuff!


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 21, 2009)

^ that's still not as "awesome" as those storage boxes in older Resident Evil... they teleport stuff!!!


----------



## sami (Oct 22, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL! 

And wouldn't it be cool to be able to save the progress of your life by typing on a typewriter? I always wondered who the hell thought of that as the save feature. IIRC you find the ink cartridges for it, but yet you never have to find the paper to type on because it's already in it?


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 22, 2009)

sami said:


> And wouldn't it be cool to be able to save the progress of your life by typing on a typewriter? I always wondered who the hell thought of that as the save feature. IIRC you find the ink cartridges for it, but yet you never have to find the paper to type on because it's already in it?



Good point, but we all thought that was "cool" way back in 1996, didn't we?  You know? I never was a BIG gamer, per se, until the original Resident Evil came out. My cousin was like, dude, you've got to check this game out! So I rented it the following Friday night... and no joke, the next thing I knew it was late Saturday morning, and I just spent 10 full hours in a row playing it!!! That was good times...


----------



## teelguitars (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone else hear that Neil Gaiman is writing the storyline to part two?


----------



## sami (Oct 22, 2009)

^ Silent Hill (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 22, 2009)

sami said:


> *pulls out File Cabinet*
> 
> *puts away*
> 
> ...



Yeah but according to most beat em ups if you punch a phonebox enough times it breaks and a roast chicken falls out of it AND if you kick a bin till it breaks it turns into a pizza!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2009)

Bwahahahahahah!! I was just playing Streets of Rage 1 the other night and an apple (on a dinner plate no less) showed up after I kicked over a mailbox. And then the broken mailbox flashed disappeared into nothingness after it tumbled onto its side.


----------



## sami (Oct 25, 2009)

Just in case anyone's missed it: Silent Hill 2 (2011)


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 29, 2009)

Sean Bean's American accent is terrible. I love Sean Bean, but God...

Good film though.


----------

